# Angebot für NetzteilUpgrade?



## stingreydid (20. November 2011)

*Angebot für NetzteilUpgrade?*

Hallo bequiet und natürlich hallo ans restliche forum 
Besitze zur zeit ein bequiet dark power pro p9 mit 550 watt überlege aber, mir noch eine zweite gtx570 einzubauen und logischerweise wird da mein Netzteil nicht mehr genug liefern.
Gibt es von Bequiet irgend ein Angebot das Netzteil upzugraden ohne gleich ein neues zum Vollpreis zu kaufen?
MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. November 2011)

*AW: Angebot für NetzteilUpgrade?*

Was macht dich so sicher, dass das Netzteil die zweite GTX570 nicht mehr packt?
Je nach CPU sollte das durchaus noch im Rahmen des Möglichen sein, sofern du nicht übertakten möchtest.

Bezüglich des Upgrades solltest du dich am besten an deinen Händler wenden...


----------



## stingreydid (20. November 2011)

*AW: Angebot für NetzteilUpgrade?*

asus gtx570dcii TDP (jeweils) 225Watt
i5 2500k TDP 95Watt

sind schon mal 545 Watt, dazu noch 2 230mm Gehäsuelüfter, 2 120mm für Radiator, 2 Festplatten (ja ich weiß, eigentlich vernachlässigbar aber ich denke da wird es schon knapp)
Außerdem werde ich früher oder später den 2500k sicher noch übertakten.

Hm, das mit dem Händler fragen ergibt Sinn^^ War mir nicht sicher wer dafür zuständig ist


----------

